# Fall Gardening



## hashbrown

Today's Harvest, our garden is still going strong. We got a second crop of sweet corn this year.


----------



## bacpacker

Wow, very nice garden. Impressive.


----------



## talob

To second bacpacker WOW! I'm envious.


----------



## LincTex

I am a little behind on getting my winter wheat planted... hopefully this week.


----------



## stanb999

Your garden looks fantastic. :2thumb:


----------



## hashbrown

Thanks guys! I'm really glad it is almost done for the year. In the peak of the tomato season we picked 20 bushels some days. We let several people in the garden the last few days to pick anything they wanted. Hate to see our labor go to waste.


----------



## 21601mom

How do you control the weeds so well? I feel like I have to pull weeds every few days.


----------



## hashbrown

21601mom said:


> How do you control the weeds so well? I feel like I have to pull weeds every few days.


Hours and hours with a weed hoe.


----------



## 21601mom

hashbrown said:


> Hours and hours with a weed hoe.


Well, darn. I was hoping there might be some great new thing. Instead, you gave me the same answer my grandfather gave me growing up on his farm :-(


----------



## Meerkat

Great garden, what type of fertilizer did you use?


----------



## Davarm

LincTex said:


> I am a little behind on getting my winter wheat planted... hopefully this week.


Just curious, what type of wheat do you plant?

I dont have a lot of space to play with but have considered giving it a shot, my dad has been thinking about it also but he's old enough that it may be more than he can handle.

He may have just been putting the bug in my ear to see if I'd take the ball and run with it so he wouldn't have to do the work!lol


----------



## LincTex

Hard red winter wheat, but NO idea what variety it is! 
It's what a local farmer grew.


----------



## Davarm

LincTex said:


> Hard red winter wheat, but NO idea what variety it is!
> It's what a local farmer grew.


The hard red is what I've wanted to try, I'm prfetty sure I'm not going to make it this year though.

I have 2 acres(my house is in the middle of it), my back yard is almost all garden so I guess that can leaves my front yard for grain.

The grandson just may be stuck on the front porch before it's all over.lol


----------



## LincTex

Davarm said:


> The hard red is what I've wanted to try, I'm pretty sure I'm not going to make it this year though.


You still have time, but need to do it quickly. Can you get some seed from a local farmer? It is still all non-GMO at this point.

A 55 gallon drum holds close to 6 bushels (about 350 lbs, way too much seed for 1/2 acre, but will keep you in bread/flour for a while!) and you really only need about 40-60 lbs (depending on soil condition) per 1/2 acre. That's about 1 bushel, or less if you do half the front yard, and two bushels to do the whole acre.

I had thought about planters of some sort after this discussion ( http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f35/small-machinery-small-homesteads-19801/ ) but really I just use a walk behind Scotts lawn fertilizer spreader that has the hand-cable-opened gate over the spinning wheel. I set it up to deliver a very light rate because you can always spread more, but it's really hard to put it back (not a big deal if you over seed) and then very lightly till it in with a disc. Some folks just drag a piece of chain link fence over the area, and I am sure that would work too.


----------



## momof3

OMG, jealous over here although I don't have enough man power to keep something like that up! How many people are you feeding? Most of that would spoil since my kids won't eat a lot of it. Did you can most of it? If only my kids were 5 years old I could really put them to work!


----------



## PrepN4Good

Something ate all my little spinach plants!!! 

Guess I'll try them again....


----------



## hashbrown

And it has started again we have our first green tomatoes on


----------



## crabapple

Just picked the last of the peppers,egg plants & some collards.


----------



## hashbrown

Our peppers are finally finished, we had a hard freeze last week.


----------



## talob

That freeze hit here to, got the last of the green tomatos on the counter been eating them fried, got a few late cabbage to come out yet looking at canning it not enough left to make krout now because the damn chickens got in the garden.


----------



## LincTex

talob said:


> That freeze hit here to, got the last of the green tomatos on the counter been eating them fried,...


Verde salsa


----------



## Meerkat

Collards, turnips rutabagas all in raised beds ok so far. But having to use too much heat for greenhouse plants. Not going past October again with GH.


----------



## Woody

Great looking harvest! I am as jealous as most folks here. I see you still have watermelons, how did you manage that?????

We had a hard freeze hit while I was in Buxton. Tomatoes gone, I did salvage some. The peas are all past prime so I'm letting them dry on the vine. That really sucks as I look forward to garden peas in the fall!!! Root crops are fine, as they always are and will be harvested all winter. Spinach even got hit but is coming back. I think the lettuce will come back if we can keep night time temps above freezing.


----------



## hashbrown

Woody said:


> Great looking harvest! I am as jealous as most folks here. I see you still have watermelons, how did you manage that?????
> 
> We had a hard freeze hit while I was in Buxton. Tomatoes gone, I did salvage some. The peas are all past prime so I'm letting them dry on the vine. That really sucks as I look forward to garden peas in the fall!!! Root crops are fine, as they always are and will be harvested all winter. Spinach even got hit but is coming back. I think the lettuce will come back if we can keep night time temps above freezing.


This was a thread from a year ago in October. I still have a couple of watermelons in the basement from this year though.


----------



## Woody

LOL! Never checked the date!!! I'll label it a senior moment.


----------

